# Opportunities other than breed shows?



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

honestly outside of breed shows and like... rodeos or something the only thing that comes to mind is dressage. There's not a circuit just for a singular discipline outside hunter/jumpers and dressage unless I'm forgetting something.

But dressage is good. Hard, but good. I don't think I'll ever show (Maybe if they have a dressage class at an AHA show but unlikely), but I enjoy my lessons.


----------



## Constellations (Oct 18, 2015)

Bedhead said:


> honestly outside of breed shows and like... rodeos or something the only thing that comes to mind is dressage. There's not a circuit just for a singular discipline outside hunter/jumpers and dressage unless I'm forgetting something.
> 
> But dressage is good. Hard, but good. I don't think I'll ever show (Maybe if they have a dressage class at an AHA show but unlikely), but I enjoy my
> lessons.


I've been thinking about dressage. I plan on giving it a try. It looks like a lot of fun. Are there circuits that include more than one discipline and still provide opportunities to advance?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess it depends on what you ride now…..reining and reined cow horse do not required and breed registration, reining does require a "license", which really any horse can get. Reined cow horse is likely to be less competitive, but just as costly, as does are pricey. Both require some specialized training, but I have found both to be great groups of people, at least here in the east, who are very supportive of greenies, and have a variety of classes to support them. There is also ranch horse, which is tons of fun and pretty casual.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

There is working equitation. It's an international sport but fairly young in the U.S. if that's where you live. It's based on dressage training with three phases. Dressage, ease of handling, and the speed test. It really is a lot of fun (I think). It is dominated by the Iberian breeds but any breed can compete and be successful. Here is a link to find out more.
What is Working Equitation? | Dressage Today


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Also look into Competitive Trail -- might be in your area. Trail riding over judged obstacles, not a race. Gets you out of the arena.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

People in my area are big on mounted shooting. They ride around obstacles shooting at balloons. Then there is polocrosse and horse soccer, cowboy polo, and drill teams are lots of fun. My daughter has been enjoying trail obstacle challenges. You ride about 6 miles and encounter 20 obstacles on the trail where you are judged on how well your horse does the obstacles.


----------



## Constellations (Oct 18, 2015)

All of these sound great! Unfortunately reining trainers are few and far between here, otherwise that would be the first thing I would do. I love the idea of working equitation and it looks like there's a trainer near me! I'm going to talk to them about it. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

ranch horse versatility becoming popular also extreme trail  
website to just give example of RHV in our area : Home Page - Alberta Ranch Horse Versatility Association


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Ranch sorting...but be careful because it is addicting.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Carriage driving and CDEs are open to any breed and judges on the horse


----------



## STimore (Nov 1, 2015)

NRHA NRCHA NCHA are just a few non breed related organization that fit what you are looking for. However i would sugest working with a trainer if you go this rout.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

SHOT! They usually do a clinic/show combination, and it is really great, IMO!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Is there not a state horsemen's association where you live? CA has a big youth/amateur non-breed show program -- English/Western basic classes in pleasure, equitation, trail, jumping, and a stock section for cow-oriented folks. Point program and championship state show.


----------

